# What is  overclock



## chandan3 (Nov 26, 2012)

What is overclock? Why its require .how to overclock a processor n grafic card.can someone overclock a processor or grafic cards .after guide and well known abt overclock.which component r require when over clock a processor/grafic card. I dont know anything abt overclock.so guys ple tell me in details.thanx

Ple anyone


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 27, 2012)

overclocking is the procedure to get better performance from your computer by making the speed of the ram/cpu/gpu faster.

overclocking is done mostly via BIOS for proccy and RAM, and via OS for GPU.

yes, anyone can overclock their components. i have overclocked my hd6770 to 950 Mhz/1340 Mhz (thats ~23% overclock)

the first thing you should check is temperature. if your current cpu temperature is 60-70 C, then after overclocking, it will go to 80-90 C easily. 
hence, you need good cooling solution. 

one of the cheapest and best performing cpu coolers are these 2 : Corsair A70 and the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo. both are around 2k-2.5k. excellent performance for such a low price. get either of them, if you want to overclock.

2nd thing is power supply (psu/smps). make sure you have one of good quality. bad quality ones will die very fast and kill your whole pc. 
Theitdepot - Top 9 Products
^^ some good psu's

3rd thing is, motherboard. does your mobo support OC? does it even have the options of OC?
eg : intel motherboards usually DONOT have OC'ing options. 
make sure you have a good/great/amazing motherboard before attempting this, else it will blow up.

dont even attempt OC'ing before you have read and re-read all the proper articles.
just google for those articles.

give us your configuration


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 27, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> overclocking is the procedure to get better performance from your computer by making the speed of the ram/cpu/gpu faster.
> 
> overclocking is done mostly via BIOS for proccy and RAM, and via OS for GPU.
> 
> ...



thanx a lot bro.bt how can i overclock a processor or grafic card


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

To know how to Overclock, start by posting here your complete PC configuration. Anyways complete novices are not recommended to start OC'ing as it looks interesting. OC only if you think you need a performance boost.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

post your computer configuration



chandan3 said:


> thanx a lot bro.bt how can i overclock a processor or grafic card



for overclocking gfx card, try 2 utilities :
1. sapphire Trixx (i would love to meet the people who named this software xD) - voltage modding is not supported for non-sapphire cards, afaik, shouldnt concern you, coz voltage modding removes any warranty
2. msi afterburner (not recommended, as it cant OC as much as Trixx, only goes to 900 mhz vs Trixx's 1100 mhz)

oc'ing gpu is ezeee. 
bump up the frequency first. 
in 50 mhz increments. 
test using 3dmark11/3dmark vantage/3dmark 2006. 
if you find any errors/glitches (any sort of glitch, like wrong colors or "stretched" pixels, or anything thats not ordinary) go back to the last stable overclock  setting.
now increase frequency by 10 mhz.
repeat above steps.
when you hit the ceiling, reduce the increase steps from 10mhz to 1 mhz steps.

this will ensure that you get the max stable frequency, but it takes time. to save time, leave it at the first stable overclock which you found (at 50 mhz increase). it'll be good enough.


now, do the above steps for memory frequency.

so, first find max limit of core frequency, next, find max limit of memory frequency. 

to have these OC as permanent, from the software u are using, check option to start as system boots, and save overclock.

*WARNING : DONT BLAME ME IF ANYTHING GOES WRONG. WHEN YOU OVERCLOCK, YOU DO SO AT YOUR OWN RISK.*


----------

